# 02-03 Prairie 650 Secondary Clutch help.



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

Need some clutch help. Been awhile and I must be out of practice with my searches. Pretty sure the info is on here but can't find it. Anyhow, I have an early model 2003 Prairie 650 that still has the 2002 CDI so I am wondering if it also had a 2002 secondary clutch also. Long story short, it failed. I need a replacement and was trying to find a list of compatible secondary clutches that I can search ebay for. I also am going to replace my stock primary and the stock secondary springs. I am just running 26" Mudlites and want better springs but not a ton of slack before belt engagement. I hated the EPI Sport Utility kit AW441729 for 27"-28" tires on my 2009 Brute Force. Was too much stall and wreaked havoc trying to climb technical stuff. Constantly had to be on the throttle and brakes to keep from slipping back down the rocky hills. Thinking about a Black secondary and Pink primary. Thanks in advance for any help.

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

Pretty sure the 2005 Arctic Cat 650 works but my memory is foggy. Are there any others?


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I have one forsale on a 2002 prairy 650.. i will take a look at it and check the condtition pm me for phone number


----------



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. I got a secondary from an 06 SRA Brute 650 and stuffed a black EPI spring in it. Then I put a pink EPI primary spring in with the washers between the cover and basket. Let you know soon how she rides.


----------



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

Now for the fun part! I was having some extra steering difficulty with this machine as well, so I drained the old cruddy orange diff fluid from the front diff, squirted in some carb cleaner, added some used 10w40 with some marvel mystery oil and ran it for 10 minutes. Drained it out and put in some good 10w40 and WOW!!! Felt like I installed EPS compared to before. Changed out the rear wet brake fluid and changed engine oil to while I was at it. Warmed it up and HOLY COW! The difference in the performance of this machine was night and day. The clutching is perfect. No slack and no slap on take off. No slippage either. My prairie would barely do a wheelie in high gear when I bought it 9 years ago. Now it will flip itself if you are not paying attention. Top speed increased 14 mph. It will literally run right with my Brute 750 to 40mph and smokes my Polaris 850 in a 50 yard race because of the quick take off. I am impressed enough that I think I may just have to buy it an exhaust and jet kit. Thanks for your help guys.


----------

